# AR question



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Need a little bit of help here. I decided to buy a complete upper flat top without the A-2 front site post. how high do you think i would need to put the scope do they make different high risers? i would perfer a solid block high rise if they makem. The scope is a 2x7 with a objective of 33 i think. Heres another question. Does anyone have a plumb crazy lower, what do you think? one more, do you think a 16inch bull barrel ar would be too heavy in the field? they are so beautiful i dont know if i can do without. thanks for any input. oh if i got the bull barrel i would get the a2 stock. Ok one more question please, what would you build for 1000.00 dollars or under, need some left over for ammo and rings maybe. thanks guys

Dave


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There are all kinds of risers on the market, burris PEPR seems to be a favorite as it also sets the scope forward. You don't need to raise the scope for clearance so much but for comfort, you can't get your head low enough to see through it comfortably without raising the scope. I have a set of mini-risers on mine and they are working for me.

I own a Plumb crazy lower.From what I've seen of lowers it is well made, the fact that the trigger comes as part of the set-up is a plus(it can be swapped out) The trigger is not a Jewell or a Timney but is far better than a lot of stock triggers that I have pulled. It really breaks in well after a hundred rounds or so.
I too love the look of the bull barrels but after holding and shouldering them all I had to go with the heavy barrel as the others made the gun to front heavy for my liking. Try hitting the local gun show or a shop that sells a lot of AR's they'll let you try them all. The coyote carbine weight barrel would be my other option.

As for the $1000.00 question I built mine with the PC lower and a DPMS flat top upper 16" heavy for half of that.

Good luck


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Dave, I have bought 3 scope risers off ebay. Check here http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=scope+riser&_sacat=See-All-Categories and you should find one to fit your needs. The scopes I use on my AR's have 42 mm objective lenses. With a 33 you might even get by with long scope rings assuming they provide enough height to allow for a good check weld with your particular stock. 
As far as what I would build, this is it.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

here is my coyote rifle with 16 inch bull and model 1 sales one piece mount and rings.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I've got the Burris PEPR and will rave about it. It's rock solid, great for adjustment and PERFECT height for cheek weld and eye relief. I know Nikon has just released one for their M223 scopes with the same name. Haven't heard much in terms of favorability of those or not but my dad's a Nikon freak and is eyeing them up. If he pulls the trigger I'll let you know.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

thanks for all the replys, everyone of you have a very nice set up im gonna do some research from what you all told me and then maybe ask another question or too thanks everyone


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey ebbs are my eyes bad or is the camo pattern on your scope diffrent from your gun camo ?
And I to have the burris P.E.P.R and cant say anything bad about it


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Hey ebbs are my eyes bad or is the camo pattern on your scope diffrent from your gun camo ?
> And I to have the burris P.E.P.R and cant say anything bad about it


Same pattern, but I think it's has to do with how/where it was dipped. Parts of the gun look exactly like the scope, but other parts look much more green. The scope has the same greens on it. Kinda funny though. Looks good all at once though...









You can see the area around the forward assist above the grip would match the scope perfectly. The scope just isn't as broadly patterned. Looks to be more of a specific area of that particular Max-1 camo.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Yep but still a good lookin gun, on your upper where yours is metal with mine it is a hard rubber






really like the way it feels


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Hit the wrong picture and poof there's a stand LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Hey ebbs are my eyes bad or is the camo pattern on your scope diffrent from your gun camo ?
> And I to have the burris P.E.P.R and cant say anything bad about it


Mine is the same way... and I am another fan of the Burris PEPR. Lot's of bang for the buck in that riser.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

View attachment 2266
View attachment 2267
Burris PEPR no complains. Rock solid with perfect eye relief. My scope is 50mm objective with plenty of clearence.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Bar-d how does that light work for ya? I must have missed your coments but I saw the pics before. Looks good


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought the nikon M223 mount and love it, I didn't much care for the picitany rails on the PERP mount but I also dont like the "original AR" look with all the rails. I put the Leupold Mark AR scope on but have yet to try it out much, Aero Precision lower from http://newfrontierarmory.com , and a varmint kit from http://akpartskits.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_16&products_id=276 , If I were to do it again I would not get the bull barrel. I got the 20" only because the scope is the turret style and they are calibrated to a 20" barrel, 2850 fps, 55 grain bullet. I got everything for $1050, you could save some money if you spent more time looking and not just impulse buying like I do. here are some pics of it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

That's a gorgeous rifle HuntinFool. Let us know what you think of that Leupold when you get a chance, or post a review or something. I'm intrigued.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Another spacer is made by LeRue Tactial and comes with quick dismonte levers, it holds the point of aim from one time to the next. Why would I want to take it off and put on other stuff, well it is on my match rifle and I switch from scope to iron sights for different matches. I work better than I can do on my part.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Hey Bar-d how does that light work for ya? I must have missed your coments but I saw the pics before. Looks good


Have not had a chance to hunt with it yet BigD. It is light and very stable on the scope and is easily moved to another rifle.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

thanks for the web links huntinfool, those are the best prices i have seen yet. might have to get that. what parts kit did you use in your reciever? is it whatever came with the gun kit? how is the trigger on that, thinking i should put a rra two stage in thier cause i hear all the horror stories about trigger weight.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

i used what came in the kit and it is deffinatly a stiff trigger. if you want a smooth crisp trigger i would go aftermarket for sure. it is liveable but i will be looking to get a new trigger after i get my ACE skeleton stock for it. just an fyi my rifle empty weighs 10.4LBs so it is a heavy gun


----------

